
SF housing hunters asked to join a roommate-matching website - SREinSF
http://www.sfgate.com/realestate/article/roomster-bay-area-rent-housing-craigslist-roommate-12428199.php
======
dang
Sort of interesting that this was posted a year ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13225053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13225053).

------
thisisit
So growth-hacking using craigslist. I thought CL had run out of steam for
potential marketers, it seems that is not the case.

~~~
llukas
You mean fraud and deception?

~~~
samuel1604
is growth-hacking mean fraud or spam? I am not a 'millennial' so I am may not
sure,

